# Fish identification



## kedayacf (Aug 15, 2013)

I got two fishes this afternoon at Huffman metro park. I don't know much about fish species, can anybody help me?( I know one is large mouth bass,what about the right one, bluegill?)


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

One is a Smallmouth, the other is a Rock Bass.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

The one on the right looks like a crappie to me... good eats


----------



## kedayacf (Aug 15, 2013)

Matulemj said:


> One is a Smallmouth, the other is a Rock Bass.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot, I googled it, I think you are right!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

If you're going to keep fish I highly suggest you learn your species so you know the size limits. Keeping short fish can be pretty costly if you get checked by the DNR. You might be alright with these two particular fish but I wouldn't be putting anymore in a bucket without knowing what you have. Just my opinion.


----------



## kedayacf (Aug 15, 2013)

BassAddict83 said:


> If you're going to keep fish I highly suggest you learn your species so you know the size limits. Keeping short fish can be pretty costly if you get checked by the DNR. You might be alright with these two particular fish but I wouldn't be putting anymore in a bucket without knowing what you have. Just my opinion.


Thank you for your reminding!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I never thought of eating rock bass. Let me know how it tastes.


----------



## kedayacf (Aug 15, 2013)

Tackle-addict said:


> I never thought of eating rock bass. Let me know how it tastes.


Make it into soup, it's pretty tasty!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Tackle-addict said:


> I never thought of eating rock bass. Let me know how it tastes.


They are crunchy, duh!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> They are crunchy, duh!


like the candy pop rocks


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

BMayhall said:


> like the candy pop rocks


Pop rocks! I'm in!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

BMayhall said:


> like the candy pop rocks


Don't drink a coke with them you will die.


----------



## cjpolecat (Apr 19, 2008)

It appears to be possibly a Kawowaski There are not too many of them around.
CJP


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Not sure what some people on here are smokin.....but that's a smallmouthbass and a rockbass...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> Not sure what some people on here are smokin.....but that's a smallmouthbass and a rockbass...


did someone say smoke?? Smallie and a red eye (rock bass) we called em redeyes when we were kids at brush creek


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

We always called them redeyes too Tom, we used too catch them by the dozens when I was younger and believe it or not they are a pretty good eating fish, always reminded me of eating bluegill.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I like redeye, that's what I'm calling them for now on. It's more regional, like crawdad.


----------

